# Controlled Carb for GERD - Effective Approach



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,I thought I would start a post on this topic. I was so convinced about how effective the controlled carb approach it for treating GERD, I wrote a book on it. I highly recommend giving this a try. It really works. Search low carb and heartburn on Google. Many people are having success.Norm


----------



## 19919 (Nov 8, 2005)

Low carbs to control GERD? Hmmm, I have been diagnosed with reflux, a small hiatal hernia and gastritis, and carbs (bread especially) really help me!?Lori


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Lori,Dr. Mike Eades has used this approach for years and discusses it on his blog.Norm


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Dr NormI've been on the low carb diet now for about 6/7 weeks and the Gerd seems to be more under control, and less acid maybe once or twice a day, and nausea greatly reduced I'm pleased to say.And only taking Losec 20mg once a day, and 2 lots of gaviscon a day which is a great improvement to how I was feeling 12 weeks ago,when I was desperate. I just hope it stays this way ,better if it went away altogether but don't think I'm going to be that lucky.Only problem that I seem to have now is that i cannot put weight on you see before the Gerd took hold I weighed 8 stone,but was unable to eat because of the nausea,and lump in throat feeling ,but now I'm managing too eat more,the weight still fulling off, I now weigh 6 stone 8 pound,seem too lose couple of pound every 2 weeks. I want to keep on low carb, because I feel better but any idear on what foods I might be able to introduce. Sorry it's so long winded but I don't want to start getting worried about this weight loss, as I'm actually feeling better,but any helpful idears would be appreciated. By the way love the cauliflower with butter,salt,pepper you suggested to someone, in replacement of potatoes.ThanksSueUK.And best wishes to you all out there,this Forum has helped me greatly,just by knowing I'm not alone with this problem, and not imagining it all.


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sue,I am so glad to hear you are having success with my diet. Don't worry too much about the weight as you should stablize pretty quickly. Let me know how you are doing.Dr Norm


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sue,How are things going? Has your weight stabilized? Thanks,Norm RobillardAuthor of Heartburn Cured


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

I have the same problem, if I reduce carbs, I lose weight. Now I am using Mothers vinegar the last 4 weeks and it has been successful. Only twice at night did I have to take a Zantac and only 1/2 tablet. That was in the first week of using Mothers. My Sister reduced carbs to lose weight and she still had heartburn. Last week she started on Mothers along with the reduced carbs. Char


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Char,I have heard that vinegar can be helpful. By the way, have you ever stayed on low carb long enough for your weight to stabilize? Also, adding even a few extra carbs (still keeping the total net carbs below your heartburn threshold)should limit the fat burning effect, increase glycogen levels and stop the weight loss.thanks,Norm RobillardAuthor of Heartburn Cured


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Char,Oh, one more thing. Would you care to share any details about your sisters reduced carb dieting, like how much she reduced carbs and how long did she try it for?Thanks,Norm


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Norm, reducing carbs for my Sister has always been ongoing. She gains weight easily and has far worse reflux for many years. She probably is about 20 to 30 pounds overweight. When she visits at my house she eats very little, usually some fresh veggies, salads with no crotons. Absolutely no bread. She eats lean meats with veggies, occasionally a baked potato. I am eating all the carbs. She avoids my M & M's and Twix bars or any other of my weight gaining snacks. She will eat a small hand full of peanuts. She eats so healthy compared to me, yet she has had more reflux. My day started out with 2 cups of coffee, 2 toast, 2 twix, fish sandwich, fresh tomato and all washed down with Mothers. My Sister hardly does breakfast or lunch and I think that is wrong. Evening meals for her are low fat and low carb. She will occasionally indulge on a monthly ice cream cone or corn beef sandwiche. Stuff I do without thinking. When I stop or reduce carbs I immediately loose weight, I cannot afford to loose weight and it is very difficult to gain weight. After my 2 small bowel surgeries 4 years ago I weighed 99 pounds, now 112. The Zantac is helpful, but I think the Mothers is more helpful and today with all the junk that I stuffed in my face I have no reflux. Yippeecharchar


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Char,Thanks for your response. It sounds like your sister tries to eat healthy, but when I hear mention of potatoes and (non low carb) ice cream, It make me wonder what her idea is of low carb. Also, the worst thing anyone can do when they are controlling carbs is to try to avoid fats. You will not have enought fuel.I can see you dont' have weight to loose and if your doing alright now, that's good enough for me.Take Care,Norm


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Actually Norm, I do not think that one potato per week or even less contributes to my Sister's reflux. She watches fats because of high cholesterol. Last night she was comfortable after dinner because of the Mothers vinegar. I will have to ask her what she ate. I was not very comfortable as I had stuffed myself with corn beef and cabbage. Now corn beef will gave me reflux, forget the carbs. Whole house reeked of wonderful corn beef as I had it in the slow cooker from 7 AM to 4 PM, yummy tender. Washed corn beef dinner down with Mothers vinegar and before I went to bed I took 1/2 tab of Zantac, had no nighttime problems.Char


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Char,I can't emphasize enough to monitor your net carbs carefully before blaming corn beef and cabbage. It common for people to conclude that they have reflux after eating something (like the beef), when actually, it was carb consumption within the last 24 or more hours.To stop reflux (decompresion phase), you need to really limit carbs.Best of luck,Norm


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

The reflux started immediately after overeating corn beef. Has nothing to do with carbs, I would never count carbs, it would be bad for me to loose weight. Weight loss makes me sick and weak. Today I ate more corn beef for dinner, but I did not stuff myself, so far so good. I have to eat smaller amounts more often and not pig out. Alas that is difficult.Today I ate 4 Twix bars with no reflux, I have no reflux after most candy bars or bread. Go figure. Fruit and veggies are another story. Life is so complicated.Char


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Garden,I know you had symptoms after eating the corn beef, but have you considered that what is causing the reflux is something you ate perhaps 2 to 12 hours before? That's what I believe is going on. The twix, fruit and bread can haunt you later making you think it's the last thing you ate. Controlling carbs works and I think that says a lot about their role in reflux. Have you ever tried this approach? Thanks,Norm


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Nope I have not tried carb control, I do not want to starve myself, I can go for days without reflux and still be eating all the junk. Now using Mothers vinegar much better reflux control without the carb control starvation diet. Last night no problems after the corn beef dinner. Later I had canned fruit with cereal and pecans. Topped it off with a bowl of M & M's. Drink my Mothers and slept all night. Today I will go fishing.Char


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Garden,Well all the best to you. It seems like you have found something that works for you.Take Care,Norm RobillardAuthor of Heartburn Cured


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, best of luck to you with your book, heartburn is really not cured, but can be controlled. Mothers is not a cure, but very adequate control, you should try it.Char


----------

